# New Forest Showground Rally @ Brokenhurst [CANCELLED]



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at New Forest Showground Brokenhurst in Brockenhurst, Hampshire starting 09/08/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=384

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

RX12 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

*NEW FOREST SHOW CANCELLED*

Appletree have just informed me that the Show is no longer going ahead :roll: sorry about this

Jacquie


----------

